# I thought you should know (blues)



## aj47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Say you’ll give me your money
Say you’ll give me your love
Well I’m tellin’ you baby
That it won’t be enough
Yeah you had lots of chances
But you told me to go …woah woah
It’s a little too late now
And I thought you should know


Say you’ll give me your money
But I don’t want a dime
Say you’ll give me your lovin’
But you don’t have the time
Yeah you had lots of chances
But you told me to go … woah woah
It’s a little too late now
And I thought you should know


Say you’ll give me your money
And whatever I need
I don’t care if you beg me
I don’t care if you plead
Yeah you had lots of chances
But you told me to go … woah, woah
It’s a little too late now
And I thought you should know.


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2015)

are you on youtube singing this song.......


----------



## aj47 (Jul 16, 2015)

No, should I be?


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 16, 2015)

Try it! Seriously! I'd love to hear how this would sound with music. It flows nicely and the rhythm moves smoothly.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2015)

astroannie said:


> No, should I be?




most songwriters sing their stuff....just a thought...


----------



## aj47 (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, I'm turning it over to a composer friend to get some music for it.  We'll see.


----------



## DoubleFoxtrot (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice altogether. I love the simple statement of a hard fact.

If you are thinking about a classic, solemn blues, you will find it easier to fit it in the traditional 12-bar format. Now you are writing the popular 4+4 (or 8+8 ) structure. This means that depending on your tempo, you'd need either 4 lines more per verse or 2 additional lines for both the verse and the chorus.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 6, 2015)

Had not thought of that.  I will definitely spend some time with it.


----------



## Cran (Aug 6, 2015)

DoubleFoxtrot said:


> Very nice altogether. I love the simple statement of a hard fact.
> 
> If you are thinking about a classic, solemn blues, you will find it easier to fit it in the traditional 12-bar format. Now you are writing the popular 4+4 (or 8+8 ) structure. This means that depending on your tempo, you'd need either 4 lines more per verse or 2 additional lines for both the verse and the chorus.





astroannie said:


> Had not thought of that.  I will definitely spend some time with it.



It's not unknown in 12-bar to repeat the first two lines of each stanza. Doing that would give it a trad feel and save the need to find extra lyrics.


----------

